# WTF: Cabarkapa cut from Serbia-Montenegro



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

it says on nba.com and Zarko was cut after coming into the olympic practice thing injured and playing with other hurt players while bodiroga played with the real team...hence cabarkapa is cut


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

He should never have gone to Serbia to workout for the NT.

He should have stayed in Phoenix and pump iron every day. Play for the summer league team and workout every day like Lampe and Barbosa did.

Zarko is trade bait soon in my opinion. He isn't going to get any minutes at all behind Marion, Johnson, Q, Nash, Barbosa in the backcourt or 3.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Yep. And if he is, good riddance. He'll never make it in the league until he gets some strength, gets his stroke down (which won't be easy with his huge hands) and stops playing like a pansy (i.e. before Fortson killed him).


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

I feel sorry for Zarko personally, but he should have stayed in Phoenix and pumped iron the rest of the summer anyway. The only way Zarko gets minutes on this roster is by playing inside and so far he is not strong enough to do that.

I don't expect Zarko to bulk up, but he has to be strong enough and agressive enough to defend and rebound. Otherwise, he sits.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2003)

I agree with you BigAmare, hopefully Zarko will be trade bait. Too weak, too skinny, just too akward. I thought hopefully Fortson would have given him a wake up call to get in the gym and get stronger. Apparently not..... but it's good to hear the Barbosa and Lampe did the right thing.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> Yep. And if he is, good riddance. He'll never make it in the league until he gets some strength, gets his stroke down (which won't be easy with his huge hands) and stops playing like a pansy (i.e. before Fortson killed him).


Ah, no wonder you traded that cap filler to me!

-Petey


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Hah, no I wouldn't have done that under normal circumstances but as I told froggy I was more sad to see Voskuhl go than Zarko.


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

imgaine what would have happen if we took Josh Howard at 17th pick instead of Zarko...


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Then it would have been Howard that Fortson hurt rather than Carbakapa.


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

Howard would have pulled up for a jumper instead.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The Main Man</b>!
> Howard would have pulled up for a jumper instead.


Then he would of missed it


----------

